# Engine blew on my 2004 DGT 6000



## KandK (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, it put in 900+ hours of hard work but the engine finally went out on our Craftsman DGT6000. I'm tearing apart the motor now. Threw a rod.


Has anyone replaced the Kohler V-twin?

I went down and looked at some new lawn mowers today. Now that I have a good working Ford 8N I thought I wouldn't need as good of a mower for the yard. But I just couldn't pull the trigger on a new one. 
I ordered a short block for the DGT. I really hope all damage is confined to the bottom end. 
In the mean time I'm going to give it a 100k mile tune up. I just removed the deck and the grass that has turned to glue. I'll brush por 15 on the deck as its got some surface rust on the underside that really helps the grass stick to it.

The only other bug problem I need to tackle at the moment is the hydrostatic tranny losing all power at "Full forward". It seems like the trans just cuts out when the lever approaches 3/4 of the way forward. Like it doesn't have enough fluid. Of course it's a sealed "maintenance free" transmission. Has anyone delt with the trans issue?


----------



## KandK (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..KandK.. I believe I would try a new drive belt first before trying to change the tranny oil. I have never replaced a Kohler before if its like a Briggs the rod damage will be around the top end where the cylinder tubes extend into the block a little. How much was the short block?


----------



## KandK (Jul 31, 2012)

The damage looks so far to be all below the cylinder heads. I will find out for sure when I attempt the change. The short block was 700 with shipping. Sears parts was actually the cheapest. I spoke with another dealer but they couldn't get the exact one. Sears was able to get the factory correct one. I ordered gaskets and misc. stuff as well. 

I never considered a tranny belt. It would make sense, but I just never heard a belt squeak like its slipping.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

700 is not bad I have seen them alot higher than that keep us updated on the repair.


----------

